#ubuntu-news 2009-03-23
<sayakb> johnc4510: hello
<tyche_> Yep.  It would mean keeping an .xcf file, making the change there, then flattening the image and saving as jpg.
<tyche_> In .xcf format, the text can be changed simply by double clicking on it.   But it's still a process.
<sayakb> (if you save as jpg, you wont need to flatten the image)
<sayakb> should do it automatically.. same applies for PNG and other raster formats
<tyche_> Yep.  But flattened, the text becomes part of the image.  That's why one uses layers and xcf.
<sayakb> ofcourse
<tyche_> I've been doing this sort of stuff for years.  Worse, I've been doing it in AutoCAD, then switching off and on layers depending on what I needed.
<kennymc0> ah bragging now i see
<tyche_> It's really a trip when you 3D the ground around a factory, then use layers to show the original and the developed versions of the plot plan.  Even more so when you develop 3 or 4 different solutions for the developed plot plan.  About 30 meg worth of drawing file.
<kennymc0> bet they apprieciated that
<kennymc0> tyche_: you seem to be beside yourself
<tyche_> I used to drive the boss crazy with the fact that I could just switch a couple of layers and show him a topological map of what the changes would look like.
<kennymc0> hee hee
<sayakb> :D
<tyche_> That particular boss was in charge of the plants and grounds, so I ended up doing the same sort of thing for the batch plant (where the concrete was mixed and poured from)
<kennymc0> it seems like you enjoyed the work you did with that job
<tyche_> He could look at it from any angle, I could switch off the skin, so he could see the inside of the tower, including the mixer, fans, etc.
<tyche_> Yep.  I did.  It was a challenge, and definitely stretched my abilities.
<kennymc0> that's always a good thing
<tyche_> Saved his butt a few times, too, when he'd come up with an idea and I could show him, in 3D, why it wouldn't work.
<kennymc0> and it's always fun to annoy a boss by doing something better than he/she can
<kennymc0> hee hee
<kennymc0> i bet he apprieciated that
<kennymc0> :)
<tyche_> It got to the point where he'd actually start asking my opinion about how to make things work.
<tyche_> And THAT was good.
<kennymc0> usually that's a possition that would get you better pay but i bet you got paid the same
<tyche_> When I left that job I was $1 over the national "BASE" pay for that position.  I got a $5 raise just coming out to Arizona
<kennymc0> well that must have been nice
<tyche_> And that was as a temp.  I got another $1 raise when I went permanent.
<kennymc0> yeah i've tried a couple of temp agencies and one flat out told me not to come in because they had no possitions for me and didnt expect to get any soon
#ubuntu-news 2009-03-24
<james_w> http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/03/24/ubuntu-members-get-free-lwn-subs/
<Tumie> is their somebody from the UK here ?
#ubuntu-news 2009-03-25
<mdke> Any malicious and/or unauthorized activity is strictly forbidden.
<mdke> whoops, apologies
<sayakb> johnc4510: ping
<nizarus> any news about jaunty countdown ?
#ubuntu-news 2009-03-26
<boredandblogging> MTecknology: why is the linkedin thing on the fridge?
<boredandblogging> not really appropriate
<boredandblogging> it reads more like a blog post than anything else
<boredandblogging> I'm pulling it
<boredandblogging> MTecknology: think you might want to ask us before posting
<Tumie> when Jaunty Beta comes ?
<james_w> in a few hours if all goes well
<Tumie> ok :)
<Tumie> james_w: are you a developer ?
<james_w> I'm a MOTU, yeah
<Tumie> nice
<Tumie> i'm just a part of the dutch documentation team, (for 2 weeks now :p )
<Tumie> james_w: can you ping me when it is released ?
<james_w> I'll probably be gone by then sorry
<Tumie> ok
<james_w> ETA is about 4 hours I believe
<james_w> but that could easily change
<MTecknology> boredandblogging: sorry, I'd pull it if you didn't already.
<Tumie> ok, does it show up on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/ ?
<MTecknology> boredandblogging: If it was written more like an article and less like a blog would it be good for the fridge? - Not that I'll put it back at all
<james_w> Tumie: I think so
<MTecknology> boredandblogging: oh - the reason I put it on the Fridge is because I considered it advocacy
<Tumie> james_w: is ext4 safe to use ?
<Tumie> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/ , he's empty !
<james_w> Tumie: I wouldn't use ext4 if you don't have good backups
<Tumie> ok, so it still isn't safe?
<james_w> well, no file system is safe
<james_w> but it is still quite new, so there would be a higher chance of problems
<james_w> plus some changes in behaviour that it has are causing some issues that you may have heard about
<Tumie> i heard that some files are stored in the RAM for a long time, before placed on the harddisk
<james_w> yeah, that's the gist of it
<james_w> most filesystems do that, but the cases where it happens on ext4 are a bit different
<Tumie> and does the beta comes in 10 minutes, or can i go for a good night sleep ?
#ubuntu-news 2009-03-27
<sayakb> tyche: 'ola!
<joey> boredandblogging, conf is up
<joey> boredandblogging, 2nd call
<joey> boredandblogging, ok, we're moving on without you
<boredandblogging> joey: sorry
<boredandblogging> work meeting
<boredandblogging> crap
<boredandblogging> are you guys still talking?
<joey> boredandblogging, just finishing up. I'll catch you up. what's your number.
<joey> boredandblogging, I think we have a news article!
<joey> boredandblogging, see your inbox :-D
<joey> boredandblogging, if you are in there, I think we can unsticky the gcal notice from the top post, dontcha think?
<boredandblogging> joey: let me unstick it
<boredandblogging> posted the fridge theme thing and put it on the planet
<joey> schweet
<joey> I should probably do the same
#ubuntu-news 2009-03-28
<MTecknology> joey: hey, got a minute?
<sayakb> tyche: any proceedings on the weekly brainstorm digest?
<Tumie> i think he's sleeping
<Tumie> at least, i hope for him that he's sleeping XD
<sayakb> hah :D
<Tumie> it is 3:05 AM their, i think..
<sayakb> 16:36 here.. othere side of the world :)
<Tumie> it is 12:35 here,, so i just taked my lunch :p
<Tumie> james_w: are the ext4 problems solved ?
<james_w> Tumie: sort of. It's quite hard to fix as thousands of programs may require change
<james_w> ext4 has workarounds that should make the general case safe now though
<Tumie> so, ext4 is safe to use?
<james_w> but there would still be stability concerns that should mean you should have good backups
<james_w> I would say "safe to test" right now
<james_w> but yes
<Tumie> ok :)
<Tumie> thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2009-03-29
<Tumie> you need to watch this: http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/452421/abf79b21/he_krullenbol_.html
<Tumie> it is a dutch website, but the movie is english
<johnc4510> morning all, morning uwn team
<kennymc0> morning johnc4510
<johnc4510> :)
<Tumie> good evening johnc4510
<Tumie> is daylight saving time also started in the US ?
<tyche> Tumie: Arizona is one state that doesn't use daylight saving time.  So, we're always UTC-7 hours.
<Tumie> tyche: i knew that people in Arizona were weird ... :P
<tyche> You've been talking to me too long.  Hee hee
<Tumie> XD
<Tumie> in the netherlands, the goverment is putting 2.3 million euro (about 4-5 million dollar) into open source software,, they want to use it :)
<tyche> Oh, THAT'S good to hear.
<Tumie> it is better than pay for all the windows licenses XD
<Tumie> did you see the jaunty login ?? it is great!!
<tyche> I quite agree.  I think more and more people/companies/countries will be realizing that in this financial crunch.
<tyche> Not yet.  I've got the beta, but haven't installed it yet.
<Tumie> it is great..
<Tumie> i will upload a screenshot
<Tumie> tyche: http://www.easy-upload.nl/index.php/file/649cfa443c184a
<Tumie> that is the login
<Tumie> (dutch version :P )
<tyche> KEWL!!!  That looks good.
<Tumie> jaunty is just great..
<tyche> I've got to get the time to install it.  May tomorrow.
<tyche> s/May/Maybe/
<Tumie> jaunty has a simelar application like "system cleaner"..
<Tumie> and it also removes third party packages :O
<tyche> They always have had, but it had to  be run manually from the terminal, or automatically as set up in Synaptic (and hard to find in there)
<Tumie> system cleaner needs to ignore third party packages.. but it doesn't..
<Tumie> my parents are calling me..
<Tumie> my brother says "we have a present for you (a) come and take a look" .....
<Tumie> it will be something silly XD
<Tumie> o my god..
<Tumie> i'm going..
<Tumie> bye all
<johnc4510> The new issue of the UWN #135 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue135
#ubuntu-news 2010-03-29
<popey> nvm
<johnc4510> popey: again...sorry
<popey> no worries
<akgraner> popey, I added it to my list as well
<akgraner> johnc4510, should be just add an Ubuntu Podcast section on there?
<akgraner> and just have links and a blurb about them as a standard section?
<johnc4510> well, it goes in the ION section
<johnc4510> maybe a reminder in that section commented out ## would do??
<akgraner> nhandler, that is what you were talking about right?
<nhandler> Yeah
<johnc4510> something like: ## don't forget the uk-podcast and then the link
<popey> if there's anything we can do to help, just let me know
<johnc4510> thx
<popey> if thats just a case of pasting the link here, we can easily do that
<johnc4510> popey: no, i usually give the main bullet points as well
<johnc4510> hmmm, can't get rhythmbox on the beta to recognize my music folder
#ubuntu-news 2010-04-04
<nhandler> johnc4510: Team reports will go in the UWN tomorrow
<johnc4510> the wiki is down
<johnc4510> wiki is back up now
<johnc4510> .
<johnc4510> wiki is down again
<johnc4510> :(
<johnc4510> wiki is back up again
<nhandler> lol
<johnc4510> yep
<johnc4510> morning nhandler
<nhandler> johnc4510: Morning. I'm hunting down a few people about team reports and then I'll get them up
<johnc4510> wiki seems to have stablized for now
<johnc4510> kk, np...
<nhandler> johnc4510: Someone on the LC requested a script (that I'm working on) that will provide some stats about which LoCos are producing Team Reports and how often they do it and stuff like that. When the script is working, do you think we could publish these stats once a month in the UWN (like we do for other stats) ?
<johnc4510> sure
<nhandler> :)
<nhandler> Team Reports are up
<johnc4510> nhandler: thank you sir
<nhandler> You are welcome johnc4510
<johnc4510> i changed the title heading
<nhandler> To what? That is the heading that we have always used
<johnc4510> ah, akgraner said you two thought it should be changed
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> Monthly Team Reports
<johnc4510> if it's not what you want i can change it
<johnc4510> np
<johnc4510> just let me know
<nhandler> johnc4510: I have no issue with that. The original heading was there before I started doing the reports
<johnc4510> kk
<johnc4510> hmm, i don't see your work
<johnc4510> nhandler: you posted to last wks issue
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> np
<johnc4510> i'll change it
<cjohnston> o/
<johnc4510> i got it
<johnc4510> np
<johnc4510> and i added your credit to the issue
<nhandler> I thought I had added that in the revision before I did the actual report. Oh well ;)
<nhandler> johnc4510: Was the link on the wiki pointing to the "next" issue updated? /me goes to check
<johnc4510> you probably did, but in the last issue
<nhandler> johnc4510: The link to the "next" issue points to 186. I'll fix it
<johnc4510> kk
<johnc4510> sorry
<nhandler> No problem. At least we caught it ;)
<johnc4510> yep
<johnc4510> thx
<nhandler> That also explains why I wasn't seeing the team report section ;)
<johnc4510> nods
<nhandler> I've updated the team-report script branch to use the new title
<johnc4510> ah ok, thx
#ubuntu-news 2011-03-30
<Pici> 45
<akgraner> pleia2, do you know what the new wiki page or the link to the new wiki page that tells how to contribute to the fridge is?
<pleia2> lemme dig it up
<akgraner> awesome I need to add it to the book chapter :-)
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Submit
<pleia2> it needs polish, but it's on our todo list
<pleia2> in fact, I'll work on that this week
<akgraner> thanks pleia2 just as long as we can do it by June :-)
<pleia2> :)
#ubuntu-news 2011-03-31
<pleia2> ok, wikified https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Submit to some extent, but it could use soem love
<pleia2> also we don't have the submit news thing anymore, so I ##ed that out for now
<nhandler> Thanks pleia2.
<nhandler> akgraner: Any news from Canonical regarding the issues we brought up a while ago?
<akgraner> nope but let me nudge someone...:-)
<pleia2> adding dev week post to fridge
<pleia2> oh, dpm did!
<pleia2> that's nice :)
<pleia2> anyone else working on beta announcement?
<pleia2> this is one I really don't want to duplicate effort on :)
 * pleia2 starts
<akgraner> thanks pleia2!
<pleia2> published :)
<akgraner> Thank you so much!
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-26
<bkerensa> akgraner: ello
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> bkerensa, hello
<pleia2> akgraner: newsletter should be all ready except for security and stats
<akgraner> pleia2, yep - just looked - will add that shortly and publish :-)
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner; it seems the Unity Contributor meetings aren't held anymore. Is there a way to remove them from the Fridge?
<akgraner> yes
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, from the Fridge or the Fridge Calendar?
<akgraner> sorry should have asked that sooner
<MrChrisDruif> Fridge Calendar
<MrChrisDruif> I'ts got two entries on Wednesday, both are unnecessary
<akgraner> ok - I was looking at the Fridge and was like - um... :-)
<MrChrisDruif> I already confirmed this with jcastro on #ubuntu-community-team
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue258
<SilverLion> akgraner, good job - as always - mrs graner ;)
<akgraner> awww thanks - y'all did all the hard work :-)
 * SilverLion did nothing but screw his source code for full circle :(
<akgraner> I had to to this old school today as the script broke halfway through the test version for some reason
<akgraner> SilverLion, thats work too
<SilverLion> akgraner, u can say that loud :/
<SilverLion> will take ALL NIGHT AND TOMORROW TO FIX
<SilverLion> sorry 4 caps
<SilverLion> typing one finger sucks :D
<MrChrisDruif> Why one finger?
<SilverLion> MrChrisDruif, the other hand was full of chips ;)
 * SilverLion is watching International Table Tennis online during his coding breaks
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner; did you get to removing those Unity Contributors meetings?
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe
<akgraner> nope  - but I will :-)  I just have to login to the Calendar
<MrChrisDruif> Alright ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> I'll see it on my agenda then
<akgraner> nods - until later tonight at least
<akgraner> bkerensa, did pleia2 show you how to run the script?
<akgraner> if so can you run it just to see if it breaks this news letter for you as well
<akgraner> it's going to be a few hours before I add it to the forums as I am going to have to format it by hand if the script breaks for you as well
 * MrChrisDruif is off shortly to bed
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, did jcastro tell you to remove that meeting?  I just pinged him to verify since he created it
<MrChrisDruif> I asked him if he knew about the double entry earlier today
<bkerensa> akgraner: she did and I took notes but my HDD failed the other day so I would need to be shown how again
<akgraner> hmm I'm seeing one entry - which one is the wrong one
<MrChrisDruif> MrChrisDruif> jcastro; did you notice the Unity Contributors Meeting is on the Fridge twice? <MrChrisDruif> Every week? <jcastro> no <jcastro> I don't think we've had that meeting in a while <jcastro> you can just remove it for now if you'd lik
<MrChrisDruif> Both can be removed
<akgraner> removing now
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome
<akgraner> done
<MrChrisDruif> Great, awesome!
<MrChrisDruif> That cleans my agenda up quite nicely
<akgraner> ok I'll work on the Fridge and Forums posts in just a few then :-)
<akgraner> back to work for a while :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> team, I just arrived home, I'm transferring the stats to the ES version
<JoseeAntonioR> Guest25332: Jacky?
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, everything's done in the Spanish edition :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-27
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: good morning
<bkerensa> This weeks issue of Dev News should be good :) the developers have actually been blurbing a bit on social media
<dholbach> nice :)
<MrChrisDruif> Psst: for those that don't know it, I've entered myself as candidate for Ubuntu Membership. If you want to leave a testimonial go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MrChrisDruif/Testimonials THANKS!
<MrChrisDruif> bkerensa; Thanks for the testimonial! ^_^
<bkerensa> MrChrisDruif: No problem
<Unit193> But, but, but.... It's easier to get rejected if you don't have those. :(
<MrChrisDruif> Don't worry buddy, I'll write you one or two
<MrChrisDruif> Link?
<Unit193> Heh, well... http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unit193 (but I didn't quite ask as I can't write worth a crap)
<Unit193> Q: Do people ever say anything to the list of people that just got membership that you know of?
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: We list all the people that get membership every week :)
<Unit193> That's exactly I'm talking about.... That was the point.
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: As far as I know, apart from the name and links, we write a short description of every people.
<JoseeAntonioR> Sometimes, the information is taken from the person's wiki page.
<Unit193> Still not what I'm seeking, I've read the weekly..
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: Erm, then, I don't understand the question :)
<MrChrisDruif> cprofitt!
<cprofitt> hey MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going?
<cprofitt> pretty good...
<MrChrisDruif> Good to hear
<cprofitt> gotta go give the kids a bath right now
<MrChrisDruif> Alright
<MrChrisDruif> Just a heads up: I've made myself a candidate for Ubuntu Member
<MrChrisDruif> cprofitt; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/Americas
<MrChrisDruif> And yes, I still remember what you once said ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, I'm off for today. I hope to speak to you longer next time cprofitt ^_^
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-28
<Unit193> JoseeAntonioR: Just if anyone had known if readers had looked at the new members section and contacted them saying "Congrats".
<JoseeAntonioR> To be honest, I didn't have any congratulations after the meeting.
<Unit193> They generally catch you after the vote and when you get a cloak.
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-P/OtherAccommodation
<pleia2> (sorry for the lack of details, haven't had time lately to update)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: Yay, thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> No problem
<pleia2> adding updating that when I get home to my todo list
<JoseeAntonioR> We have figured out with my dad, and I just need to find a roomie in the Marriott, he'll be staying in the Claire i think
<pleia2> oops
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Q/OtherAccommodation
<JoseeAntonioR> Clarion*
<pleia2> *That* is the correct link -Q, not -P
<JoseeAntonioR> Yep, thanks!
 * pleia2 back to trip stuff (I fly home tomorrow evening)
<JoseeAntonioR> have a good flight!
<pleia2> thanks :)
<Unit193> "15 New Photo Wallpapers Chosen for Ubuntu 12.04" Deadlink.
<dholbach> good morning
<SilverLion> morning daniel
<dholbach> hi SilverLion
<SilverLion> << jens or harry ;)
<bkerensa> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<bkerensa> hardening a server this morning
<bkerensa> -.-
<dholbach> nice
<pleia2> Unit193: oops, looks like the link checker wasn't run before publishing
<pleia2> I'll make sure it's in the publishing instructions
<pleia2> I also just updated the wiki for the new issue
<dholbach> bkerensa, I'll take a day off tomorrow so I'll write a bunch of stuff for the dev update today
<dholbach> bkerensa, feel free to get it out on your own tomorrow - if not we can just do it together on friday
<Unit193> pleia2: Just making a note, too late again. :P
 * pleia2 wades through days of news before the big rush of beta2 reviews tomorrow
<pleia2> also, in the airport, on my way home soon :)
<Unit193> Bummer. Have fun?
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; no Xubuntu meeting this week?
<Unit193> Hope not, else I missed it.
<MrChrisDruif> I didn't see it on the Fridge Calendar
<MrChrisDruif> But I always check with pleia2 Unit193
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, off to bed
<Unit193> Last meeting was 2012-03-14
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-29
<bkerensa> pleia2: If you are available tomorrow can I shoot you a e-mail with Ubuntu Developer News in it so it can be posted to the Fridge? dholbach is taking tomorrow off so I will be getting it out myself
<bkerensa> :D
<SilverLion> bkerensa, good morning
<bkerensa> Hello :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: I gave you a contributor account, you should receive an email
<pleia2> when you have a draft, just say so here and a fridge editor will review and publish
<bkerensa> pleia2: no e-mail here... I checked spam too
<pleia2> bkerensa: hm, bkerensa@ubuntu-oregon.org ?
<bkerensa> pleia2: lol thats why :) bkerensa@ubuntu.com
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> ah
<bkerensa> I phased that .org out when I became a member :D
<pleia2> I see
<pleia2> you should be able to do the "lost your password" retrieval now
<pleia2> bkerensa: work?
<bkerensa> pleia2: Yeah I got it submitted... Can you have a glance or someone please proof-read and then post
<bkerensa> thanks much
<pleia2> sure
<pleia2> we need more fridge editors, I didn't realize akgraner was leaving entirely :\
<pleia2> bkerensa: I'm going to make a few formatting edits if you don't mind
<bkerensa> pleia2: surely
<bkerensa> pleia2: Yeah she has kind of just left the community very abrupt... and I thought she was just leaving CC
<pleia2> it's giving me a warning that you're editing it, should I wait?
<pleia2> yeah, me too :\
<bkerensa> pleia2: I am done
<pleia2> ok thanks :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: well if you train me at UDS I will have no problem contributing in this area
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> make sure we got it down
<bkerensa> pleia2: I have been wondering for months what happened to the Leadership Team and then also she was going to merge the LCoC and CoC and I'm wondering if both of those are now dead in the water
<pleia2> bkerensa: are you using the Visual editor? there are all kinds of goofy tags floating around (like <strong></strong> randomly placed with nothing inside :))
<bkerensa> pleia2: Uhh I was but then again I pasted it from GDocs
<bkerensa> so its possible the crud is from GDocs
<pleia2> I tend to use the HTML editor so it doesn't put all the crazy stuff in
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> requires manual tagging, but makes it much less messy, might want to check with dholbach what he does
<bkerensa> pleia2: yeah I will... Were supposed to have a pow-wow at UDS and plan for the future of dev news since it seems nobody else stays on the team with us
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> everyone says they will help but never contribute a line of work :p
<pleia2> bkerensa: ok, published
<pleia2> pulled out excess tags and made the headings in line with ones dholbach published in the past
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> pleia2: can you paste bin the wp source for that post so I can transfer it to OMG without the extra tags and such
<pleia2> bkerensa: you should still be able to edit it
<pleia2> just click on "HTML" tab, rather than Visual when you open it
<bkerensa> pleia2: nope it wont let me... when I click it in panel it just takes me to the actual post
<pleia2> ah ok
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> locked down pretty well :D
<pleia2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/906010/
<bkerensa> pleia2: Thanks much for your help this morning
<pleia2> you're welcome :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Beta2 packages have been out since 11am PST?
<pleia2> bkerensa: they aren't formally released until the release announcement
<pleia2> they could still be respun if there is a problem
<bkerensa> pleia2:  which occurs on devel-announce correct?
<pleia2> ubuntu-devel-announce@lists.ubuntu.com and ubuntu-release@lists.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> I think she cross-posts to a couple other devel lists too
<pleia2> once that mail comes out we format it for fridge
<pleia2> like this: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/03/01/ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin-beta-1-released/
<bkerensa> pleia2: ahh :D
<pleia2> adding beta2 announcement to fridge
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/03/29/ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin-beta-2-released/ \o/
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello!
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-30
<JoseeAntonioR> By the way, I am translating the NewsTeam wiki, to be able for people to see it in Spanish
<dholbach> good morning
<SilverLion> hi there
<SilverLion> hi DavidLevin
<DavidLevin> HiSilverLion, Hi
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2, akgraner, dholbach: I want to know, has the mailing list been sending UWN editions in Spanish in the past, with language selection.
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: no, other language ones were listed on the wiki and I think generally shared with that language loco teams
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, ok.
<pleia2> this week akgraner included a link to your edition on her email out
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, that's why
<JoseeAntonioR> I asked (sorry, pressed enter accidentally)
<pleia2> we should keep doing that :)
<JoseeAntonioR> great, even though if the summaries are not ready for sunday evening, then it will be ready a few hours later after sending the email
 * pleia2 nods
<SilverLion> dholbach, moin moin
<dholbach> hi SilverLion
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<dholbach> bkerensa, thanks for getting out the update
<bkerensa> dholbach: no problem
<bkerensa> dholbach: working on next weeks queue of interviews
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> next week we might have a bit more content again ;-)
<bkerensa> dholbach: I probabloy wont be here next week fyi so Ill post stuff to doc on monday
<dholbach> alrightie
<bkerensa> Tuesday is my birthday and I plan to take the rest of the week off from UbuntuLand
<bkerensa> :)
<dholbach> nice :-D
 * SilverLion is happy that no-one wants me interviewed
<bkerensa> dholbach: I am so annoyed :( my audio has died since todays updates
<bkerensa> and nothing seems to be fixing it
<dholbach> oh? maybe you can check out /var/log/dpkg.log and figure out which packages were updated
<dholbach> and then try to chase up whoever was involved with the update?
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> dholbach: I checked and did not see anything related to audio (no pulseaudio or alsa stuff)
<bkerensa> it seems like a sensor issue
<dholbach> kernel?
<dholbach> sensor?
<bkerensa> dholbach: no kernel
<bkerensa> yeah when I have my headphone plugged in the volume icon shows on
<bkerensa> if I unplug it it mutes it
<bkerensa> but no audio either way through headphone or the internal speaker
<dholbach> you could ask diwic maybe
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> k
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-31
<pleia2> ok, we need summaries! http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
 * pleia2 just sent the email out
 * pleia2 off to run some errands
<Silverlion> re
<JoseeAntonioR> Silverlion: Huh?
<MrChrisDruif> Sweet chili =P
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif, at least one language i know :D
<pleia2> no summaries yet (except the couple I did), anyone have some time for them?
<JoseeAntonioR> I'd like to, but I'm not so good at writing :(
 * benonsoftware is free atm
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: no worries, you do enough already :)
<pleia2> benonsoftware: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf is the link to the doc, if you could pop in and summaries even just a couple links it would be super helpful
<benonsoftware> Okies
<pleia2> summarize
<benonsoftware> pleia2: You make writing the UWN a piece of cake!
<pleia2> I try :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-04-01
<benonsoftware> pleia2: I've done one summarie I'll do more later tonight, when do they have to be in by?
<pleia2> benonsoftware: about 24 hours from now
<benonsoftware> pleia2: Okies thanks, I'll try and do at least two more before the deadline
<pleia2> thanks :)
<SilverLion> morning
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! Are summaries ready?
<JoseeAntonioR> Or maybe, summaries in the wiki are ready for translations?
<pleia2> the ones in the wiki should be ok (but they haven't been tediously edited)
<pleia2> I did minor edits when I moved them over, tonight our editors will come through
<JoseeAntonioR> great, I'll check back later, in case there's not enough time for me the UWN will be translated tomorrow, but won't take too long
<SilverLion> pleia2, there is a current issue of Full Circle Magazine as Ebook available ;)
<pleia2> SilverLion: link? (I just took the summary from Ronnie's email to the -new-team list)
<SilverLion> pleia2, http://dl.fullcirclemagazine.org/issue59_en.epub
<SilverLion> text can be the same from ronnie ;)
<pleia2> ty
<SilverLion> maybe mention that there will be no .mobi version as our epub is easily convertable via calibre
<pleia2> added!
<pleia2> I'll just keep the text he gave us, aside from adding the epub link :)
<SilverLion> pleia2, thx
<SilverLion> if you want I'll give you a ping whenever an epub is ready ;)
<pleia2> great, thanks :)
 * SilverLion is the one doing them ;)
<SilverLion> hoi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Greetings SilverLion
<pleia2> copying over planet and press sections, then we just need summaries for In the Blogosphere
<pleia2> oh, Launchpad section needs summaries too
<pleia2> 6 summaries in total needed
 * nlsthzn is just munching... will have a look in a few :)
<pleia2> thanks nlsthzn :)
<SilverLion> wb nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> thx
<SilverLion> nlsthzn, got a min?
<nlsthzn> sure...
<SilverLion> pm coming at you
<SilverLion> bkerensa, ping
<nlsthzn> pleia2, done... badly and with aweful hand writing...
<pleia2> nlsthzn: thank you!
<pleia2> ready for editorial review :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue259
 * pleia2 > laundry
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: isn't it a top 5 in the brainstorm section?
<BufferOverflow> Should Marcin Juszkiewicz have his LP in there? (not that I'm supposed to look at it.)
<BufferOverflow> Translation stats for Oneiric rather than Pangolin still?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: there were only 3 top for the week, not 5 :\
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, well
<pleia2> BufferOverflow: yes, oneiric still
<pleia2> BufferOverflow: for new members we generally just share what is given to us in the -news-team post, but we can include his lp profile
<pleia2> (and anyone can help with review, thank you!)
<BufferOverflow> Just making a few notes of what I'm looking at.
<BufferOverflow> Heh, server team has a messed up meeting minutes. :P
<BufferOverflow> Alrighty, links all working.
<shever> evening (my timezone) all :)
<SilverLion> shever, hey there
<shever> Just dived into the wiki for a few grammar and spelling corrections, but not much to do really :)
<shever> Well done again to the editors and contributors
<pleia2> thanks shever :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Ok, starting translations right away :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: the Server Team meeting was on March 17 or March 27?
<pleia2> 27
<JoseeAntonioR> appears as March 17 in the wiki
<JoseeAntonioR> well, the date says 17
<pleia2> thanks, I'll fix it
<pleia2> there we go
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, Spanish translations for the UWN #259 are finished :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-03-25
<pleia2> anyone available for the last few summaries?
<pleia2> a couple in blogosphere, and podcasts
<pleia2> anyone? :)
 * pleia2 works on it
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> Unit193: care to link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue309
<Unit193> pleia2: First link in LoCoNews.
<pleia2> ah, goofy wiki
<Unit193> Indeed.
<pleia2> thanks, adding a space cleaned it up
<Unit193> I see that it helped in my browser, but somehow it's still picking it up. :P
 * pleia2 shrugs
<pleia2> probably caching
<pleia2> wiki does that a fair amount
<pleia2> +tihs
<pleia2> this
<Unit193> There we go.  It was weird, got it on three different hosts, but was fixed in browser. :P
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue309
#ubuntu-news 2013-03-26
<dholbach> good morning
<Silverlion> good evening jono
#ubuntu-news 2013-03-27
<dholbach> good morning
<rickspencer3> pleia2, so I have a very good start on the smart scopes article
<rickspencer3> looks like the project will land Friday(ish)
<rickspencer3> what can I do with what I wrote that would be helpful? (if anything)
<rickspencer3> akgraner, ^
 * akgraner looks
<akgraner> otp - one sec
<pleia2> rickspencer3: you can toss it in an etherpad or something if you intend to continue editing it, then it's easy for us to grab when needed
<rickspencer3> hi pleia2
<rickspencer3> thanks
<rickspencer3> akgraner, is helping me out with it :)
<pleia2> ah, ok
 * pleia2 back to work
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll share with you..was looking away when when you joined :-)
#ubuntu-news 2013-03-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-03-29
<pleia2> akgraner, are we posting the smart scopes article today?
<pleia2> putting EOL announcements on fridge now
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: want me to help with one or two?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: I'm putting them all into one post, so that won't be necessary, thanks :)
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, ok then, np :)
<akgraner> pleia2, nope we need to hold off
<pleia2> ah, just saw jono's email
<jono> pleia2, I have a blog post written, want to just post that to the fridge?
<jono> I can send over the text
<pleia2> jono: nah, got for it on your blog
<jono> probably makes more sense to put it on the fridge
<pleia2> rick has one drafted that he'll edit
<jono> whatever you prefer
<jono> ok cool
<pleia2> thanks :)
<jono> sorry there wasn't any more notice, this transpired very recently
<jono> I tried to get out that email ASAP
<pleia2> no problem, news that something is *not* landing is much eaiser to take :)
<jono> absolutely :-)
<jono> the only potential issue might be that the enhanced privacy features won't land
<jono> but they are dependent on the feature
 * pleia2 nods
<jono> alright, gotta head out to GDC
<jono> saw Scott Ritchie yesterday which was nice
<jono> haven't seen him for ages
<jono> I assumed he had been sucked into the startup vortex :-)
<jono> laters, all
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> drat, I had a thing to ask him (and GDC is like, a block from me)
<jono> akgraner, pleia2 will be posting the blog soon
<jono> just waiting for Olli to update the FFe
<pleia2> jono: btw, tech board mailing list is public
<jono> pleia2, thats fine
<jono> I just wanted to coordinate before it hits the main press
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> it quickly became "main press" :)
<jono> heh
<jono> pleia2, http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/03/29/smart-scopes-not-landing-in-13-04-will-land-in-13-10/
<pleia2> \o/
#ubuntu-news 2013-03-30
<pleia2> ok, UWN is off to summary writers
#ubuntu-news 2013-03-31
<pleia2> anyone have a moment to write summaries for the podcasts?
<pleia2> I'll make a note in the next summary writer email about them, they keep getting forgotten
#ubuntu-news 2014-03-24
<pleia2> oh wow, we need a lot of summaries
<pleia2> just going to bullet-point blogosphere
<pleia2> if anyone is around to write summarise for The Planet that would be super helpful
<pleia2> moved over a bunch of articles so just planet is there now to do
<pleia2> I'll finish up later tonight, now dinner and quality time with the husband :)
<PaulW2U> pleia2: Editorial review done. Sorry for the lack of summaries this weekend. Things are a'changing. I'll still be around during the week to add links to the working .doc though.
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thanks! and no worries
#ubuntu-news 2014-03-26
 * PaulW2U Thinks, so little news. Everyone waiting for beta 2?
<pleia2> could be
<pleia2> then again, I'm all for a slow news week :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-03-27
<Fudge> is there a lot of work involveD?
<holstein> Fudge: in helping with the news?
<holstein> Fudge: if you hang here, pleia2 will usually let everyone know what is going on.. its mostly about finding news, then writing summaries.. then, proofing, and publishing
<holstein> there are teams or individuals involved in each step... or, just pleia2 cranking it out
<jose> Fudge: if you want, we can send you an email when it's time to write summaries - of course your mail is keep private
<jose> you can PM me with your address if you want :)
<PaulW2U> Fudge: it will only ever be as much work as you want it to be. every little helps :)
<pleia2> Fudge: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Join#Jobs is an attempt to describe the kinds of things we do each week
<pleia2> right now we really need more summary writers
<Fudge> yep i'll look at it today :)
<pleia2> working on b2 for fridge
<jose> thanks pleia2
#ubuntu-news 2014-03-28
<gonyere> I'd like to apologize for slacking the last couple weeks... been busy traveling but I promise to write summaries tonight/tomorrow :p
<pleia2> hooray, welcome back :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-03-29
<pleia2> PaulW2U: you are great
<pleia2> king of link collecting \o/
 * pleia2 sends newsletter off to summary writers
<PaulW2U> pleia2: thanks. akregator and a dozen very obvious feeds works for me
<PaulW2U> nice to see the UK podcast back next week
#ubuntu-news 2015-03-23
<ahoneybun> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> ahoneybun: what's up?
<ahoneybun> pleia2: you still need people for the membership board right?
<pleia2> ahoneybun: yep
<Unit193> Go ahoneybun go!
<ahoneybun> I sent a email to the list about me being in the run
<pleia2> great :)
<ahoneybun> still says it has not been approvaled
<pleia2> ahoneybun: you don't get an approval email, it's a silent acceptance
<pleia2> I'm sure they received it :) I'm not on that list, they send us a list when the nominations period is over
<pleia2> if the final list doesn't include you, I'll be sue to let you know
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> I hope it does
<pleia2> if not, I'll add it ;)
<ahoneybun> lol
<pleia2> but I'm sure they got it and it's fine, we've not have trouble in the past
<ahoneybun> thats cheating XD
<pleia2> no, if your name isn't on the list then we have a serious problem with the process
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun>  thanks pleia2
<pleia2> the board passes along all nominees to the CC, it's the CC's job to select from the nominees
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<pleia2> issue sent off issue to editors
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue409
<Unit193> Why yes, yes I will.
<Unit193> Hah, script just insulted me. :D
<pleia2> :O
<Unit193> And, looks good so far!
<pleia2> thanks
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> thanks PaulW2U, I was zombie tired last night when I moved stuff over, so I'll probably skim it again before publishing too
<PaulW2U> I thought you hadn't changed anything. Mind you those summaries were rather good :)
<pleia2> I usually change a couple of things as I notice them and do cleanup for CamelCase
<pleia2> only managed CamelCase last night
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 409 for the week March 16 - 22, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue409
<pleia2> and all done
<pleia2> so on a good day, I can do all the release things in 15 minutes
<PaulW2U> but you've had a lot of practice :)
<pleia2> haha, yeah, I think it took 2 years to get to this spot
<pleia2> I still come up with shortcuts
<pleia2> in spite of being a pain at first, the scripts help a ton, prior to them the release process was like 90 minutes with tons of manual editing
<pleia2> and the newsletter went dark for about 6 months because once akgraner stopped doing that, the rest of us were like "Whoa, no way, nope nope nope" until nhandler fixed up the scripts :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-03-25
<ahoneybun> pleia2: when is the last day for applications for the Board?
<pleia2> ahoneybun: check the announcement on the fridge, I forget :)
<ahoneybun> ok thanks pleia2
<ahoneybun> march 30 (mon) pleia2
<PaulW2U> interesting to see that uwn issues #408/409 reposted to ubuntupodcast.org
<pleia2> reposted to?
<PaulW2U> http://ubuntupodcast.org/
<pleia2> oh, they have pingbacks enabled on their blogging software and we linked to them
<pleia2> actually, http://ubuntu.da3ch.com/?p=3845 linked to them
<pleia2> whoever that is :) but they included license and appropriate attribution, so is ok
#ubuntu-news 2015-03-27
<pleia2> adding final beta announcement to the fridge
<pleia2> ..eventually
 * pleia2 sleep &
<pleia2> newsletter shaping up nicely this week
<pleia2> move dholbach's post up to the planet (other community news should be for non-planet things, dholbach's blog goes to the planet)
<ahoneybun> pleia2: hello
#ubuntu-news 2015-03-28
<pleia2> ahoneybun: hey (sorry, busy day)
<pleia2> email sent off to summary writers
#ubuntu-news 2015-03-29
 * PaulW2U checks summaries - only 5 done so far :(
<ahoneybun> PaulW2U: done 3 so far
 * ahoneybun sees only 5 summaries left
<PaulW2U> ahoneybun: great - unfortunately I've also added some today :)
<ahoneybun> I saw some unfinished ones
<PaulW2U> Just the 4 blogosphere summaries to be done now, May be later I have chores to do :)
<ahoneybun> 2 blogsphere summaries left
<ahoneybun> done
<PaulW2U> \o/
<ahoneybun> \o/
<pleia2> thanks guys :)
<pleia2> we have a few more hours UTC-time, but I need to hop on a plane later, so I'm putting it together and sending off to editors now
<pleia2> if there's any last minute additions, feel free to put them in
<ahoneybun> k
#ubuntu-news 2016-03-28
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue459
<tsimonq2> pleia2: summaries good? :)
<pleia2> sent to editors
<pleia2> tsimonq2: yep
<pleia2> tsimonq2: thought you'd be asleep by now, but we can go over what I did tonight tomorrow :)
<pleia2> I am tired, long weekend followed a long week
<tsimonq2> yes, I'm factoring trinomials e__e
<tsimonq2> alright pleia2 :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: night :)
<Unit193> Lookin' good.
<tsimonq2> pleia2: you ready? :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: need a few more minutes, work stuff carrying on
<tsimonq2> pleia2: alright, ping me when you are ready :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: in the meantime, you can pull down the bzr repo from lp:uwn
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<pleia2> you'll likely need some dependencies satisfied to run the scripts
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I see emails in the script, do I need sendmail or mutt or something configured?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: no, the emails are sent manually
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<pleia2> need to spot check them before sending
<tsimonq2> that's good :D
<pleia2> sorry, got tied up with a debugging session I really need to finish, not sure when it'll be done, it'll be done when it's fixed x_x
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<pleia2> fixed \o/
<pleia2> ok, UWN
<pleia2> tsimonq2: so, I'll first go through what I did last night
<pleia2> we can look at the checklist here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<pleia2> steps 1-3 were just wiki prep, I sometimes do those at the end actually so the wiki page is ready for the next week, but not always
<pleia2> 4-6 are done Fri-Sun, as you know
<pleia2> I started 7 last night (and it continues since we email the other editors), usually what I do is proof read in the Google doc and they copy the summaries over to the wiki
<pleia2> this checklist doesn't have the scripts in it! editing
<tsimonq2> alright, let me know when it's done :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: ok, better
<pleia2> so, for #8 on add statistics, I should explain how that's done
<pleia2> look at the raw text for our issue template: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/IssueTemplate?action=raw
<tsimonq2> k looking :)
<pleia2> this has documentation on how to run each script for each section, the template is what we make each issue with, so as your editing the wiki, you can see what scripts we run for each thing
<pleia2> we can come back to this later (after publishing), but you'll want to do a trial of running all these scripts to make sure you have all dependencies installed, maybe you can do them next Sunday if you're available
<pleia2> so anyway, I pretty much just follow the instructions to run all those scripts, pasting the output into the wiki
<tsimonq2> I see, you already did that?
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> once everything looks good, I move on to step 9, which is when I ask our friend Unit193 to check the links work and I don't always do proper spell checking as #10 says, because the google doc is pretty good at picking up things earlier than that step, I keep the step in so we're mindful of it
<pleia2> step 11 has me emailing the secret list of editors, I can share that document with you
<pleia2> tsimonq2: what's your google/gmail account to share with?
<Unit193> I had a ping.  I have no idea what's going on.
<pleia2> Unit193: disregard, thanks for your work
<tsimonq2> pleia2: tsimonq2@u.c, it's connected to my Google account :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: the most super important thing about these docs I share with you, is that they are a list of email addresses that our volunteers trust us with, always use Bcc: when contacting them, never To: or Cc:
<Unit193> Looks like you're teaching publishing, alright.
#ubuntu-news 2016-03-29
<tsimonq2> pleia2: deal :)
<pleia2> Unit193: yep
<pleia2> anyway, I also emailed the editors last night, so that's done, I try to do it a full day before publishing to give them time
<Unit193> Yes I'm pretty useless, just do link checking.  I may also help if there's a problem in the publishing scripts though, have once before.
<pleia2> honestly we don't have many active editors, and the wiki lockdown thing really hurt us a lot here
<pleia2> our one editor who was pretty active can't edit at the moment, still trying to sort out x-x
<Unit193> Also, if I don't respond before publishing, that could just mean I lost it in a screen window so feel free to poke again.
<pleia2> #12 is adding Credits... I usually do that when I've finished coping summaries over
<pleia2> now, 13 - we need to do this!
<pleia2> tsimonq2: if you want to openhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue459 for editing we can do this
<tsimonq2> alright opened :)
<pleia2> I recommend opening it up in a second window as well, non-editing
<pleia2> so, go to the == In This Issue == section and delete the ## lines
<tsimonq2> okay :)
<pleia2> then you want to add a list of important articles from the Contents (which is why having the other window open helps)
<tsimonq2> new computer, Ubuntu Wiki signin times e__e
<tsimonq2> *sign-in
<pleia2> I typically grab article titles under General News, Ubuntu Stats, article titles under LoCo News, LoCo Stats header, all the titles from planet, and then am somewhat selective about what I include article titles beyond that
<pleia2> I'll do a pastebin of what I think this should be, but you can give it a shot too and see how your list compares
<tsimonq2> okay, we can just diff it then :)
<pleia2> oh, LoCo News is there twice, need to fix that up :)
<tsimonq2> *ugh* wiki, come on!
<pleia2> err, LoCo Events
<pleia2> duplicate header in there, my bad
<tsimonq2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15546932/ - AskUbuntu script not working...
<tsimonq2> FINALLY wiki!
<pleia2> yeah, you need dependencies satisfied, we'll work on that after publishing
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<pleia2> here are the headers I'd use http://paste.ubuntu.com/15546936/
<pleia2> but this part is an art, the main rule here is: include General, LoCo News and Planet articles in the list, then include all headers unless you include an article from that section in the list
<tsimonq2> what's up with In THis Issue?
<pleia2> so I included "SDK Planning for 16.10" and dropped the "Ubuntu Phone News" header
<pleia2> I don't understand the question
<tsimonq2> how do I do this?
<pleia2> do what?
<tsimonq2> == In This Issue ==
<pleia2> you delete the commented lines and add a bullet pointed list of a sampling of the articles, as I've been explaining
<tsimonq2> okay
 * tsimonq2 looks at a previous issue
<pleia2> (the commented lines that you're deleting explain this too)
<tsimonq2> oh, so notable articles? got it
<pleia2> you can look at past issues, and http://paste.ubuntu.com/15546936/ is what I'd use for this issue
<pleia2> also, it's essential that the last item is exactly this: * And much more!
<pleia2> one of our perl scripts matches that exactly
<pleia2> (I learned that the hard way)
<tsimonq2> does the order matter?
<pleia2> it has to be in order
<tsimonq2> and teach me about the perl script afterwards please :)
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<pleia2> as it appears in the Contents
<pleia2> and don't include too much, you have to manually verify them all for the fridge later
<tsimonq2> OH I see!
<tsimonq2> totally makes sense! I get it! :D
<tsimonq2> so that's it?
<pleia2> yep, you can save it
 * tsimonq2 double-checks against https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/IssueTemplate?action=raw
<tsimonq2> just to be save :)
<tsimonq2> *safe
<tsimonq2> (and because I need to learn :P)
<tsimonq2> looks good, saving :)
<pleia2> perfect, now step 14
<tsimonq2> ubuntu-news@l.u.c?
<pleia2> edit again, this is good if you have CamelCase or something you missed in the In This Issue that needs to be fixed (happens to me all the time) and search the document for lines beginning with ##
<pleia2> 14 is "Take out wiki commented out lines"
<tsimonq2> did the latter, although I'll do it again
<tsimonq2> OH I didn't refresh!
<pleia2> I'm going to edit this list again, we should mail stuff at the end ;) which I'll explain too
<tsimonq2> alright, how do I check for CamelCase?
<tsimonq2> just read it?
<pleia2> yeah, they will be links that shouldn't be links but are showing up
<pleia2> like LoCo
<tsimonq2> looks good to be, double-check?
<tsimonq2> *me
<pleia2> checking
<pleia2> ah, wiki caching...
<pleia2> tsimonq2: ok, you can also remove '''WORK IN PROGRESS'''
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<tsimonq2> should that go on the checklist by checking for CamelCase?
<pleia2> and then refresh EditingPolicies again
<pleia2> probably
<pleia2> I'll edit
<tsimonq2> refreshed
<pleia2> ok, now step 15
<pleia2> run: uwn/publish-uwn.pl 459
<tsimonq2> there
<tsimonq2> ran
<pleia2> any errors?
<tsimonq2> nope, except for: Unescaped left brace in regex is deprecated, passed through in regex; marked by <-- HERE in m/^{{ <-- HERE .*?$/ at ./publish-uwn.pl line 26.
<tsimonq2> seems like it ran good anyways
<pleia2> uh oh, that might be a problem for fridge, but we'll see
<tsimonq2> OH I see in issues/459, is that what I use?
<pleia2> can you open up uwn/459 and paste it somewhere?
<pleia2> also, if you can zip up everything in uwn/issues/459 and upload it somewhere for me to grab, that will help us with the rest
<tsimonq2> simon@semantic:~/uwn$ cat 459 | pastebinit
<tsimonq2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15547297/
<tsimonq2> heh
<pleia2> ok, that looks alright
<tsimonq2> yeah totally :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: .tar small enough to emaill 110K, lyz@u.c?
<pleia2> sure
<tsimonq2> *email,
<tsimonq2> there, you should have it :)
<pleia2> thanks
<tsimonq2> pleia2: "Once the wiki is ready to be published run uwn/publish-uwn.pl (all scripts in https://code.launchpad.net/uwn), this will create several files in uwn/issues/### which you will use for steps 14-20" - you might want to edit that :)
<pleia2> indeed
<tsimonq2> so what now?
<pleia2> first step 16
<pleia2> open up microblog.txt and paste it here :)
<tsimonq2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 459 for the week March 14 - 27, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue459
<tsimonq2> :D
<pleia2> now we're on 17
<pleia2> poke the social media admins here to do it ;)
<tsimonq2> who's that? :D
<pleia2> I think mostly me
<pleia2> we can do those later though
<pleia2> number 18!
<pleia2> now this one you need to be a forums admin
<tsimonq2> I have a forums account but I'm not an admin...
<pleia2> I think me, jose and PaulW2U are the ones for this forum
<tsimonq2> am I going to be dubbed one or do I delegate? :)
<pleia2> we have to request to be added by the forums council, then renewe every 3 months, really tedious
<pleia2> make note of this and we'll get you added at some point, I should just do it for now
<pleia2> while I'm doing this, you can look at step 19
<tsimonq2> alright, making a note
<pleia2> can you try to log into the fridge? fridge.ubuntu.com/wp-admin/
<pleia2> I added you to the admin team, but I don't know if it'll actually work
<tsimonq2> *gives up finding paper and emails himself*
<tsimonq2> there okay
<tsimonq2> I'm in
<tsimonq2> I don't...Wordpress...what am I doing?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: I'll explain in a moment, but we need to fix something first
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 459 for the week March 14 - 27, 2016.
<pleia2> it's a 2 week issue :)
<tsimonq2> OH I see :)
<pleia2> so we want to change that to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 459 for the weeks of March 14 - 27, 2016.
<tsimonq2> I got it :)
<pleia2> then edit all of the things the script made (you can't just run the script again, the caching is too much)
<tsimonq2> recursive sed to the rescue! :D
<pleia2> not all of them have this text
<pleia2> I think just fridge, forum, microblog and ubuntu.news email
<pleia2> I updated on forums and just posted it
<pleia2> when you're ready, we can go back to fridge
<tsimonq2> Welcome to the Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 459 for the weeks of March 14 - 27, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue459
<tsimonq2> *AHEM* :)
<tsimonq2> there good
<tsimonq2> so...Wordpress?
<pleia2> right
<pleia2> go over to "Posts" in the left hand menu and select "Add New"
<tsimonq2> I see, okay
<pleia2> you want this title: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 459
<tsimonq2> k done
<pleia2> then paste the contents of your file called 459 into the big body part
<pleia2> then over on the right under Categories, put a checkmark next to "News" and "Planet"
<pleia2> then do Preview, this is the fun part where you check that all the links work (some usually don't)
<tsimonq2> oh jeez...why the HTML?
<pleia2> because it's a website :P
<pleia2> if a link doesn't work, go back to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue459 and grab the link you find in the Contents
<pleia2> those links are correct, replace it in the fridge post
<tsimonq2> so I need the WYSIWYG paste?
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<pleia2> no no no
<pleia2> plain html
<pleia2> Text
<pleia2> don't use Visual, that'll be a disaster :)
<tsimonq2> OH cool!
<tsimonq2> yeah I used Visual :P
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> I guess that's probably the default
<tsimonq2> awesome!
<tsimonq2> okay!
<tsimonq2> link check time! :D
<pleia2> :)
<tsimonq2> ruh roh, bad link, getting from contents :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: looks good! :D
<pleia2> tsimonq2: ok, you can Publish and we'll see how it looks :)
<tsimonq2> WAIT
<tsimonq2> HOLD ON
<tsimonq2> two weeks
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> I would have forgotten :)
<tsimonq2> looks good, pressing Publish :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: https://fridge.ubuntu.com/2016/03/29/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-459/
<pleia2> missing "of:
<pleia2> for the weeks of
<pleia2> but looks good otherwise :)
<tsimonq2> updated :)
<pleia2> this will sync to planet, but because of all the caching it takes hours for planet to actually see the RSS update, very annyoing
<pleia2> anyway, on to #20!
<pleia2> keep your fridge window open
<tsimonq2> yay!
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<pleia2> next is http://discourse.ubuntu.com/
<pleia2> the text is the same as fridge.ubuntu.com, but you need to remove the newlines because even their html view tries to help by adding newlines x_x
<tsimonq2> alright, I know HTML, that will be easy :)
<pleia2> and you post it to The Cafe
<pleia2> this step may go away at some point, since jcastro wants to shut down discourse, but for now we still publish here
<tsimonq2> New Topic?
<pleia2> yeah
<tsimonq2> I don't see any <br />s?
<tsimonq2> or you mean LITERAL new lines?
<pleia2> yeah, like \n
<tsimonq2> okay :)
<pleia2> compare your preview with http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-458/2467
<pleia2> your preview will have all kinds of crazy space, bad bad
<pleia2> just need to tighten it up
<tsimonq2> noooooo I pressed Post
<tsimonq2> but I deleted the new lines
<tsimonq2> so it *should* be fine
<tsimonq2> but now it's awaiting approval...
<pleia2> doh, too many links :(
<pleia2> hopefully someone is alive enough on there to approve
<pleia2> we can leave it for now, follow up tomorrow if not approved
<pleia2> I have karma or whatever on the site, so it lets me post
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<pleia2> now step 21
<pleia2> this is all stuff done over at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<tsimonq2> *check* on step 21/22, confirm?
<pleia2> step 21 and 22 are really together, updating the link and text
<pleia2> yeah
<tsimonq2> oh jeez forgot to update the days
<tsimonq2> there, should be good now
<tsimonq2> step 23 looks good
<tsimonq2> pleia2: can you confirm 21, 22, and 23?
<pleia2> yeah, for 23 click the link
 * tsimonq2 did
<pleia2> getting to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Current?action=edit can be tricky otherwise ;)
<pleia2> since it's a redirect
<tsimonq2> yes :)
<pleia2> then 24 is another edit of /UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<pleia2> 25 is editing of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Archive
<tsimonq2> there, check 24?
<pleia2> can't really check it easily
<pleia2> redirects are hard redirects, so testing it is not a good test, can look at raw but that's about it
<pleia2> as long as you changed 458 to 459, it's fine ;)
<tsimonq2> well I mean you should click on the link :P
<tsimonq2> but okay :)
<pleia2> because of caching and redirects, it doesn't always behave properly
<pleia2> so it's a bad test
<tsimonq2> 25 done
<pleia2> ok, on to email!
<tsimonq2> so where do I get the email content?
<pleia2> now, we do email last because we cant edit emails, if we find a mistake as we're going through all the other steps we can fix them, but once the email goes out, it goes out
<pleia2> ubuntu-news.email ubuntu-news-team.email and loco-contacts.email
<tsimonq2> *sigh* I guess we're good then?
<pleia2> did you edit all these for the two weeks thing?
<tsimonq2> yup, I'll double-check before I send
<pleia2> looks like ubuntu-news.email is the only one that phrases it that way
<tsimonq2> good :)
<tsimonq2> yeah, I thought so :)
<pleia2> anyway, ubuntu-news.email and ubuntu-news-team.email can go out as is
<pleia2> so go for it :) ubuntu-news.email will land in the queue, so I'll do a quick review and then approve it
<pleia2> oh, and make sure you delete any signatures that you may have, and use plain text email
<tsimonq2> so how do I do that? open a file manager and open with Thunderbird? copy/paste into Thunderbird?
<pleia2> I don't know, I use gmail
<pleia2> you'll have to look up how to do plain text emails in thunderbird
<tsimonq2> *nervous chucking* I'll figure it out, I already send all my email in plain-text
<pleia2> once those are done, we can talk about the loco-contacts one
<tsimonq2> do I indicate *anywhere* that I'm the one releasing this week, or is it not relevant/needed?
<pleia2> well, you're the sender
<pleia2> so your name is in the From field
<pleia2> but that's it
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<tsimonq2> cool, sent to ubuntu-news
 * pleia2 has a look
<tsimonq2> I'll get a snack in the meantime :)
<pleia2> did you do ubuntu-newssteam?
<pleia2> er ubuntu-news-team
<tsimonq2> doing now
<pleia2> approved
<tsimonq2> sent
<pleia2> looks good https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news/2016-March/000537.html :)
<pleia2> ok for loco-contacts.email I also add a little section between the two existing bits to highlight specific articles of interest to locos
<pleia2> so it starts off The new edition...
<pleia2> then I add something like: In this issue Philip Ballew talks about the Ubuntu presentation he gave at a recent San Diego LUG meeting
<pleia2> and then it continues, Have news, photos....
<pleia2> like this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2016-February/007080.html
<tsimonq2> I'll make a trivial change to that, then I'll send out, right?
<pleia2> sure
<pleia2> just make sure you spell peoples names correctly :)
<tsimonq2> heheheh
<pleia2> as we have to make sure we do in the rest of the newsletter, but no editors this time
<tsimonq2> alright, sending :)
<tsimonq2> bam, sent :D
<tsimonq2> Alright! Are we good? :D
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> if you want, you can prep 460
<pleia2> or we can do that on Sunday
<tsimonq2> hey, totally! :D
<pleia2> if you want to prep it, go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter and click on the link for 460
<tsimonq2> never created a wiki page with a template...figuring that out...
<pleia2> have you used a wiki template before?
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> when it brings up the empty page, search for IssueTemplate
<pleia2> should be able to find UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/IssueTemplate
<pleia2> then just click on it
<tsimonq2> March 28 - April 3 ?
 * tsimonq2 figured it out :)
<pleia2> yep
<tsimonq2> awesome
<pleia2> once you save, you'll also want to upload the images
<pleia2> can just grab the images from a past issue
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<pleia2> hateful moinmoin, can't just link to images from another part of the wiki, they have 460 versions of the same UWN icons...
<pleia2> there's the newspaper icon at the top, and then the CC icon at the bottom
 * tsimonq2 went to the Attachments page and got them :)
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> and that's it
<pleia2> it goes much faster once you get used to the process, assuming no problems it takes me under 30 minutes to release, 20 minutes if I'm speedy
<tsimonq2> *thumbs up*
<tsimonq2> all good! :D
<pleia2> now, any time between now and Sunday we can work on getting the other scripts working
<tsimonq2> you have the time now to diagnose?
<pleia2> I can spend a few minutes now
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<pleia2> have the paste for the first error you had?
<tsimonq2> uhh no, but I'll just run it again :)
<pleia2> you linked it earlier
<pleia2> I was just being scroll up lazy ;)
<pleia2> for the bug stats there's no script, you just open an incognito window (or some window that is NOT logged into launchpad) and go to the URL linked in the document comments, then calculate the difference by looking at the last issue
<tsimonq2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15548111/
<tsimonq2> oh okay :)
<pleia2> install this package: python-beautifulsoup
<tsimonq2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15548124/
<pleia2> weird
<pleia2> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<tsimonq2> Xenial :P
<pleia2> oh right, I see
<pleia2> well that's annoying, "it works for me"
<pleia2> we'll come back to this one
<pleia2> try the loco events script?
<tsimonq2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15548147/
<tsimonq2> yay!
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> ok, now the fun ones, security-and-updates
<pleia2> these are Perl
<tsimonq2> I actually was doing that now :D
<tsimonq2> we should include the development release in UWN
<tsimonq2> for the updates and such
<pleia2> no, there are waaaaay too many updates
<tsimonq2> heh alright :)
<pleia2> used to once it hit beta, but it was just too excessive, ended up tripling the size of the newsletter, and most people don't read them anyway
<tsimonq2> makes sense
<tsimonq2> so I have the syntax down
<pleia2> does it work? :)
<tsimonq2> or the commands or whatever word of your shoosing ;)
<tsimonq2> yep totally
<tsimonq2> let me get you a pastebin
<pleia2> cool, so you don't just copy these in
<pleia2> you look at the last issue, and see in the month where it left off
<pleia2> then copy the stuff after that
<tsimonq2> I see
<tsimonq2> yeah I kinda figured that out :)
<pleia2> :)
<tsimonq2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15548181/
<tsimonq2> right from pastebinit
<tsimonq2> for Trusty
<pleia2> great
<tsimonq2> security script works as well
 * tsimonq2 chuckles at "Quagga"
<pleia2> I think that's it for scripts
<tsimonq2> do we have a script to push to the fridge?
<tsimonq2> fridge/publish-uwn-fridge.pl ?
<pleia2> used to, but authentication made that hard, so we pulled out the publishing part of that script
<pleia2> now it only generates the file that we paste in
<pleia2> back in the day we could use password based auth, can't anymore so the script broke
<tsimonq2> can I remove it and send an MP?
<pleia2> we still need the script
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<tsimonq2> :)
<pleia2> it is what generates the file
<tsimonq2> gotcha, I see :)
<tsimonq2> but I think that's it :)
<pleia2> ml2fridge.pl is what we use to generate things like http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2016/03/25/ubuntu-16-04-lts-xenial-xerus-final-beta-released/
<tsimonq2> pleia2: you should probably get a Xenial chroot within the next week and try to play with the askubuntu script
<tsimonq2> oic
<pleia2> you feed it a mailing list post, it spits out html
<pleia2> still need to edit it a bit to add bullet points and headings, but at least it links everything up and writes the citation
<tsimonq2> oh awesome :)
<pleia2> yeah, it definitely helps
<tsimonq2> so I'll email the Forums council
<pleia2> oh, I need to do that
<pleia2> since I'm the leader person to authorize it
<tsimonq2> okay, go ahead :)
<tsimonq2> aha, I see :)
<pleia2> what's your forum user url?
<tsimonq2> http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=2011042
<tsimonq2> never use it
<tsimonq2> but I wanted the member flair :D
<tsimonq2> now I actually have a use :D
<tsimonq2> pleia2: would you be okay with me releasing by myself next week? I know yo uwalked me through and did some elements, but I want to make sure I have it down before I forget :)
<tsimonq2> *you walked
<pleia2> tsimonq2: you can lead the way next week, we should still do it together
<tsimonq2> pleia2: alright :)
<pleia2> ok, I need to go grab some bread for dinner
<pleia2> nice work tonight!
<tsimonq2> the goal is when you are busy for me to *assist* or release by myself? I'm fine either way
<tsimonq2> but just wondering what your intent was
<pleia2> probably release yourself ;)
<tsimonq2> with time ;)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: have fun! enjoy! :D
<tsimonq2> pleia2: thanks again :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: this is awesome, adding to UWN: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/03/29/ubuntu_16_04_first_beta_review/
<pleia2> tsimonq2: great, add it to the press section
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I might even write a summary for it later, we'll see :)
<pleia2> sigh, summaries being written already and we have to delete one
<pleia2> I left a note inline, so hopefully folks understand why we had to delete it
#ubuntu-news 2016-03-31
<tsimonq2> pleia2: https://launchpad.net/~uwn has some people pending, including myself, mind taking a look?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: yeah, I usually wait to approve until folks actually contribute, sorted
<tsimonq2> pleia2: makes sense :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-04-01
<svij> jose: here we go: https://docs.google.com/document/d/16AMWwK_cpFY4zr5HYB-CKkGQAHp36dhRNZMTkOQPvLA
<pleia2> svij: was this published somewhere previously? announced on a mailing list or something?
<svij> pleia2: no
<pleia2> we typically link to an announcement
<svij> atleast, not yet
<pleia2> (and include the text)
<svij> ah okay
<jose> if you could, please do so
<jose> I'llwork on it after this
<jose> need to run
<svij> so what's the best ML for this announcement?
<pleia2> svij: probably loco-contacts :)
<pleia2> but ubuntu-community-team would likely be interested too
<svij> and maybe crosspost to community-team?
<svij> ah good
<pleia2> feel free to ping once you have if we don't notice and we'll get you sorted
<svij> yep, thx
<svij> dinner first! :D brb
<pleia2> enjoy :)
<svij> thx!
<svij> ok, e-mail to the mls are out
<svij> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2016-April/007095.html ^^
<svij> pleia2: jose ^
<jose> svij: I'll check later
<svij> jose: thanks!
<jose> just gimme some time :)
<jose> np :)
<svij> no problem, need to translate this into german anyway now. :)
<jose> svij: https://fridge.ubuntu.com/2016/04/01/announcing-ubucon-europe-and-call-for-contributions/
<svij> jose: yay, thx!
<jose> svij: no problem. should be in the planet as well shortly!
<jose> pleia2: akismet is making the comments number go down :D
<pleia2> jose: yay
#ubuntu-news 2016-04-02
 * ahoneybun walks in
#ubuntu-news 2016-04-03
<pleia2> added a few more articles to the doc
#ubuntu-news 2017-03-27
<tsimonq2> Zero summaries were done over the weekend... this is gonna be a long night...
 * tsimonq2 sends out to editors and calls it a night...
<tsimonq2> done, night
#ubuntu-news 2017-03-28
<tsimonq2> Ok, enough YouTube...
<tsimonq2> Time to finally get this out the door
<tsimonq2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 503 for the week  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue503
<tsimonq2> Oh I need to fix that
<tsimonq2> Grrrrrrrrrrrr
<tsimonq2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 503 for the weeks March 13 - 26, 2017 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue503
<tsimonq2> I'll go with that ^
<tsimonq2> Completely skipping forums, I have no access...
<tsimonq2> So assuming I did everything right, with the exception of the forums (sorting that out), all good! \o/
#ubuntu-news 2017-03-31
<guiverc_t> tsimonq2, uwn is rather light; nothing since last night: planet 4, blogo:2. can: 1, pho: 1 etc
#ubuntu-news 2017-04-02
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: Two-week issue then.
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-25
<guiverc> thanks Bashing-om ; I'd noticed the bright-red banner on gdoc (hadn't noticed here before sorry), will look shortly
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I try such that all are aware of the state of things :)
<Wild_Man> Here "Otherwise Ubuntu 14.04 LTS users should upgrade to 16.04 LTS." Should read or to Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<Wild_Man> 16.04 and 18.04 respectively
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: ESM ,, and the author does say 16.04 only ?
<Wild_Man> It says both
<guiverc> to say 18.04 LTS I think you'd have to say 18.04 thru 16.04  (making it messy; why maybe I left it off if I wrote it..)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om,I do not see any blogosphere
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Hummm blogosphere looked to be there when I las tlooked ,, pulling up the WIKI now.
<Wild_Man> Just say upgrade to 16.04 or 18.04, users can upgrade from one lts version to another, in other words straight from 14.04 lts to 18.04 lts if they choose
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, just to articles?
<guiverc> Wild_Man, the article I thought you were talking about is in blogosphere
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yup ,, just 2 articles .
<guiverc> all looks good to me Bashing-om
<Wild_Man> it is guiverc
<Wild_Man> I thought it was under other articles of interest like the fire 66 is
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Great .. will need to take Wild_Man's advise and edit the ESM summary ( I do ).
<guiverc> no probs Bashing-om.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc "Otherwise Ubuntu 14.04 LTS users should upgrade to 16.04 LTS or 18.04 LTS." says it well enough, yes ?
<Wild_Man> Yes Bashing-om
<guiverc> Bashing-om, i fear it implies 14.04 users can jump straight to 18.04  (which may be why I just mentioned 16.04)
<Wild_Man> guiverc, they can since 14.04 is an LTS and 18.04 is an LTS version
<Wild_Man> I do not believe they have to go to 16.04 first
<guiverc> 14.04 release-upgrades to 16.04, then again to 18.04  - it's not straight to 18.04...
<Bashing-om> Anddd ... thunder storms in the area I may have to run real quick :( - guiverc I can make it with the quote of the upgrade path to 18.04.
<Wild_Man> Okay
<guiverc> whatever you reackon I'll be happy with.
<Wild_Man> I have not done it in a long time I usually let e system get that far behind and I usually do a clean install
<Wild_Man> don't let my system get that far behind
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Edits made to the ESM article ,, See now if that makes you happy :)
<guiverc> "from one LTS release to the next"  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes  - to 'skip a version" it says to backup & install fresh
<guiverc> or what you do anyway Wild_Man :)
<Wild_Man> Okay, like I said I have not done that in a long time so I forgot a step
<Wild_Man> It is good Bashing-om , also it is not our place to tell them how to upgrade, we do not supply tutorials
<Wild_Man> No user guides
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Agreed - just the facts, maam :)
<Wild_Man> Yep
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 25 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-25/
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" My target time remaims as 20:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> "WIP" pulled. Final look and I see nothing I want to change nor any additions, What is is what will be ?
<Bashing-om> M/L is away .. and forum post done. Doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> Re-directs are also now done, pending is posting to the social medias.
<guiverc> Do you want me to post uwn 571 to fridge?  or does someone need a 2nd (me)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Pending is the social media postings. So far as I am aware the Fridge should fly :) As I can not post to them - someone else has to bear that burden.
<guiverc> I'll take your reply Bashing-om as my 2nd :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :) .. Glad that it works for you as me as a 2nd.
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/03/25/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-571/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ^^ works for me too :)
<guiverc> g+ done..
<guiverc> tweet (awhile back), fb now too
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 571 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/03/25/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-571/
<Bashing-om> We do UWN572 :) Clear to wipe Gdoc now ?
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 571 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/03/25/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-571/ (by guiverc)
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-26
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Google Releases Chrome OS 73 with Support for Sharing Files with Linux Apps @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/google-releases-chrome-os-73-with-support-for-sharing-files-with-linux-apps-525433.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Wild_Man> Hello Bashing-om guiverc just got home, looks like I missed it this week
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :)
<Wild_Man> I have a busy week and probably leaving town Thursday morning
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: External Thinking @ http://skellat.freeshell.org/blog/archive/2019/03/External_Thinking.html
<Wild_Man> Hi mIk3_08
<mIk3_08> yes, Wild_Man. How are you? Hope all is well with you.
<Wild_Man> I am okay, busy all the time right now
<Wild_Man> Are you feeling better?
<mIk3_08> yes. Wild_Man. Im on the gdocs now and trying to add some summary.
<Wild_Man> mIk3_08, good to hear, I will let you get back to it, it is late here and I am relaxing before bed
<mIk3_08> Okay Wild_Man. you take good care always. God Bless.
<Wild_Man> You to mIk3_08 , talk to you another time
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: DPL 2019 Election: Rebuttals @ https://jonathancarter.org/2019/03/26/dpl-2019-election-rebuttals/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mozilla Thunderbird 60.6.1 Released with Critical Security Fixes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-thunderbird-60-6-1-released-with-critical-security-fixes-525441.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: DiRT 4 Is Coming to Linux and macOS on March 28, Ported by Feral Interactive @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/dirt-4-is-coming-to-linux-and-macos-on-march-28-ported-by-feral-interactive-525442.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: Freexian’s report about Debian Long Term Support, February 2019 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2019/03/26/freexians-report-about-debian-long-term-support-february-2019/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: So You Want to Red Team? @ https://systemoverlord.com/2019/03/26/so-you-want-to-red-team.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: Nominations Open for UK Open Source Awards @ https://jriddell.org/2019/03/26/nominations-open-for-uk-open-source-awards/
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-27
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Vivaldi 2.4 Released with Multiple User Profiles, New Customization Options @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/vivaldi-2-4-released-with-multiple-user-profiles-new-customization-options-525449.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Open-Source AMDGPU and ATI Graphics Drivers Get Linux 5.0 and Mesa 19.0 Support @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/open-source-amdgpu-and-ati-graphics-drivers-get-linux-5-0-and-mesa-19-0-support-525453.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Firefox 66.0.2 Now Available for Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/firefox-66-0-2-now-available-for-download-525454.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.16 Desktop Promises AppImage Improvements in Plasma Discover, More @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-16-desktop-promises-appimage-improvements-for-plasma-discover-more-525456.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Applications 19.04 Open-Source Software Suite Enters Public Beta Testing @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-applications-19-04-open-source-software-suite-enters-public-beta-testing-525459.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 4.20 Reached End of Life, Users Urged to Upgrade to Linux 5.0 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-4-20-reaches-end-of-life-users-urged-to-upgrade-to-linux-5-0-525461.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Kdenlive Devs Held a Sprint, Made This Awesome Vid @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=139879 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: You Can Now Install Android 9 Pie on Your Raspberry Pi 3 Model B+ Computer @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/you-can-now-install-android-9-pie-on-your-raspberry-pi-3-model-b-plus-computer-525464.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-28
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: DiRT 4 Racing Video Game Is Now Available on Steam for Linux and Mac @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/dirt-4-racing-game-is-now-available-for-linux-mac-ported-by-feral-interactive-525474.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Sick of Slow Snap App Startup Times? The Cause Has Been Identified @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=139932 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: Debian and Fun @ https://jonathancarter.org/2019/03/28/debian-and-fun/
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-29
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu MATE: Ubuntu MATE 19.04 Beta 1 @ https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-disco-beta/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 19.04 Beta is Now Available to Download @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138886 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) Beta Released with Linux Kernel 5.0 and GNOME 3.32 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-19-04-disco-dingo-beta-released-with-linux-kernel-5-0-and-gnome-3-32-525481.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<guiverc> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-March/004743.html  -- i'm not sure this is worth putting on fridge?  or is it?
<krytarik> Yeah, I'd have to check but I'm not aware of that milestone releases have been posted about in the past - and for a somewhat valid reason.
<guiverc> thanks krytarik, I could have looked, but wasn't sure it was worth it.. even if it has been (I think it has on very rare occasions), to me it's less important that a release, or eol notice.  it's only worth it if it's purpose is to gain testers
<guiverc> I've seen heaps of social media (omg, etc) beta notices...
<krytarik> Yeah, as per usual..
<guiverc> prior: 18.04, 16.10, 17.10, 14.04, 15.10, 15.04  ...  (order as per google!?)   i'll do it if there's a request, but no plan to currently  [19.04 beta]
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Was holding off to see this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-March/004743.html to decide on a proper course.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu MATE: Ubuntu MATE 18.04 Beta 1 for Raspberry Pi @ https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-bionic-beta1-raspberry-pi/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kurt von Finck: Last post. I’m gone. @ https://blogs.gnome.org/mneptok/2019/03/29/last-post-im-gone/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Magazine #143 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/2019/03/29/full-circle-magazine-143/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Kubuntu Disco Dingo (19.04) Beta Released @ https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-disco-dingo-19-04-beta-released/
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-30
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Check Gdoc, see if that is to be the finished product, please.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I will take a quick look, I am out of town until monday night so I am not on much,I am having internet issues way out here
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I do not know of any more news that needs to be added, I read through it all quickly, I will try to give it another read tomorrow night after you put it on the wiki, good work everyone!
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-31
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Studio: Ubuntu Studio 19.04 (Disco Dingo) Beta Released @ http://ubuntustudio.org/2019/03/ubuntu-studio-19-04-disco-dingo-beta-released/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Stats Show the Linux Vendor Firmware Service is a Super Success @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=139975 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> WIKI572  made up - please review. Is this as we will present to the world ?
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: Free Software Activities (2019-03) @ https://jonathancarter.org/2019/03/31/free-software-activities-2019-03/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu MATE 18.04 for Raspberry Pi Enters Beta Testing, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-mate-18-04-for-raspberry-pi-enters-beta-testing-here-s-what-s-new-525502.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Lite 4.4 Officially Released, It’s Based on Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-lite-4-4-officially-released-it-s-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-2-lts-525503.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Gentoo-Based Sabayon Linux Is Still Alive, New Release Adds Full Disk Encryption @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gentoo-based-sabayon-linux-is-still-alive-new-release-adds-full-disk-encryption-525504.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2020-03-23
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Security 101: Virtual Private Networks (VPNs) @ https://systemoverlord.com/2020/03/22/security-101-virtual-private-networks-vpns.html
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Purism Says Its Linux Laptops Aren’t Affected by the Latest Intel Vulnerability @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/purism-says-its-linux-laptops-aren-t-affected-by-the-latest-intel-vulnerability-529527.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linus Torvalds Announces New Linux Kernel 5.6 Release Candidate @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linus-torvalds-announces-new-linux-kernel-5-6-release-candidate-529528.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Waveform Free is a Professional Digital Audio Workstation with Linux Support @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=161401 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Looked at Gdoc ? several comments are yet outstanding - I plan to pull "WIP" soon.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I will take a look now but then I have to go pick up my wife at therapy and run some errands, I can publish later if needed
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Busy world there :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yes it is
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I made a few comments but I did not get to finish the whole gdoc I got a phone call that delayed my and now I have to go pick up my wife
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :D - Thanks - what is is what will be.
<Bashing-om> UWN Pulled "WIP" with the one edit made to the "New Webpage Intros " summary.
<Bashing-om> UWN: M/L is away - doing the forum post next.
<Bashing-om> Gorum post done - updates and security abridged for content excess. Doing the redirects next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Re-directs also done. Pending is the social media postings :D
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Torrent app? Defrag tool? Docker assistant?! No, this is Ubuntu’s new install icon @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=166356 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, need me to do the other publishing?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Have not heard from Chris, so yes - someone needs to finish up :D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Okay I will do it real quick and as usual I am running out again but this time to our granddaughters birthday party
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Busy busy busy - Happy B-day to the girl :D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, indeed, I need a nap and a shower I am so tired
<Wild_Man> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/03/23/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-623/
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Fridge spot check - checks good :D
<Wild_Man> All done! Thanks for checking it Bashing-om I have to run talk to you later
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Take care - clear now to wipe Gdoc ?
<Wild_Man> Yes
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: ack
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 623 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/03/23/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-623/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 623 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/03/23/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-623/ (by wildmanne39)
#ubuntu-news 2020-03-24
<guiverc> Bashing-om, Sorry I just realized it's publish day... b/c of covid.. I can't shop @ night [my normal routine, stores closed early now] so was out shopping first thing (first hour is now pensioner/disabled/..); i turned this box on but didn't stay & didn't think of checking it, so sorry..
<guiverc> s/checking it/checking here/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Hey - Glad it was that and not something I had said or done :D. All done less cleanup with the issue  - You have anything for Gdoc to preclude wiping it at this time ?
<guiverc> nope, clear away..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Ho-Kay - wipping.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: From today: https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-says-ubuntu-support-unaffected-by-the-coronavirus-outbreak-529520.shtml. We want to run this again this issue ?
<guiverc> We gave it prominent last time so doesn't feel like news to me.. I'd likely note it in comments & decide later (maybe it'll seem more important on friday/later-in-week)
 * guiverc apologises for poor language, is a tired zombie
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Sounds good ^ . Will do.
<krytarik> Wild_Man, pleia2: Did any of you already remove Mr Puente from the ubuntu-news mailing list, or feel inclined to mail him back that we can't find him based on the sender details of his mailed request?
<Wild_Man> krytarik, is he the one that asked today?
<krytarik> Yep.
<Wild_Man> No I did not, I was going to look but I have been busy
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Systems Failure At Main Mission @ http://coyote.works//posts/MainMission20200323/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: System76 Announces Lemur Pro Linux Laptop with Insane Battery Life @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/system76-announces-lemur-pro-linux-laptop-with-insane-battery-life-529538.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Ceph Octopus is now available @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ceph-octopus-15-2-0-is-now-available
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: How to launch IoT devices – Part 4: When to ask for help @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/iot-devices-pt4-outsource
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Building a Raspberry Pi cluster with MicroK8s @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/building-a-raspberry-pi-cluster-with-microk8s
<Wild_Man> Hi hggdh you around?
<hggdh> Wild_Man: NOW i AM :-)
<hggdh> sorry for the caps
<Wild_Man> Hi hggdh, I just wanted to ask do you know who to contact about the daily iso servers? I have been trying to download Ubuntu Mate for two days and it keeps failing and other people are having the same issue, it see,s to be the U.S. servers, Ubuntu Budgie was having that issue but it is fixed this morning
<hggdh> Wild_Man: not really sure... but you could try #canonical-sysadmin, or #ubuntu-release
<hggdh> I once knew, but the fog of time...
<Wild_Man> hggdh, I was wondering if  #canonical-sysadmin was the right people to contact
<hggdh> I would just go and try. Be prepared to give out the actual errors
<Wild_Man> I will give them a try in a little while I have to run out for a bit, Thanks!
<Wild_Man> Okay
<hggdh> my pleasure
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Kubernetes 1.18 available from Canonical﻿ @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/kubernetes-1-18-available-from-canonical
#ubuntu-news 2020-03-25
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: How Linux Can Replace Windows in China @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/how-linux-can-replace-windows-in-china-529550.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: The Dream of Android Apps on Linux Phones Is So Close to Coming True @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/the-dream-of-android-apps-on-linux-phones-is-so-close-to-coming-true-529553.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 82 – Corsários e Capitães @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e82/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 82 – Corsários e Capitães @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e82/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: Freexian’s report about Debian Long Term Support, February 2020 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2020/03/25/freexians-report-about-debian-long-term-support-february-2020/
#ubuntu-news 2020-03-26
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Securing open source through CVE prioritisation @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/securing-open-source-through-cve-prioritisation
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 68 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-68/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Security 101: X-Forwarded-For vs. Forwarded vs PROXY @ https://systemoverlord.com/2020/03/25/security-101-x-forwarded-for-vs-forwarded-vs-proxy.html
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Xubuntu: Xubuntu 20.04 Testing Week @ https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-20-04-testing-week/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: ESET Launches Linux Antivirus Because Malware Isn’t Just for Windows @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/eset-launches-linux-antivirus-because-malware-isn-t-just-for-windows-529565.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: After Linux Laptops Here Comes a Linux Keyboard @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/after-linux-laptops-here-comes-a-linux-keyboard-529566.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: How Domotz streamlined provisioning of IoT devices @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/how-domotz-streamlined-provisioning-of-iot-devices-2
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: How Linux Helps the Fight Against the New Coronavirus @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/how-linux-helps-the-fight-against-the-new-coronavirus-529568.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: Lockdown @ https://jonathancarter.org/2020/03/26/lockdown/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Bodhi Linux 5.1.0 Released based on Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=166664 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2020-03-27
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Announces a Smart TV Platform That Can Run on Raspberry Pi @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-announces-a-smart-tv-platform-that-can-run-on-raspberry-pi-529579.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Learn snapcraft by example – multi-app client-server snap @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/learn-snapcraft-by-example-multi-app-client-server-snap
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Testing for the Beta – help needed! @ https://kubuntu.org/news/testing-for-the-beta-help-needed/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Magazine #155 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/2020/03/27/full-circle-magazine-155/
#ubuntu-news 2020-03-28
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sergio Schvezov: Fingerprint Reader Support for Lenovo x390Y on Ubuntu @ http://blog.sergiusens.org/posts/fingerprint-reader-support-for-lenovo-x390y-on-ubuntu/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S13E01 – Thirteen @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2020/03/28/s13e01-thirteen/
<Bashing-om> UWN ^ "Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo" adding to Gdoc :D
#ubuntu-news 2020-03-29
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian Calls the Linux World to Help Fight the New Coronavirus @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-calls-the-linux-world-to-help-fight-the-new-coronavirus-529587.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Sparky Linux 2020.03.1 ISO Images Now Available for Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/sparky-linux-2020-03-1-iso-images-now-available-for-download-529588.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Smart cards login on Ubuntu @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/smart-cards-login-on-ubuntu
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Do Ubuntu’s Downstream Changes Make a Separate GNOME OS More Likely? @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=166502 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: TIL Wayfire Supports Background Window Blur in GTK Apps @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=166984 (by Joey Sneddon)
